# Italian name diminutives



## korelli

Hello, Dear Friends. I am back after a long absence from your Forum.
Please, tell me how you say Megan, Teddy, Jack, Alison and so on in Italian? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nextdrinkplease

Hey, 
      the big problem here is that not all the english names have an italian counterpart. Megan, for example does not. The nick for Megan in Italian could probably be Meggy, the same as for Margherita i.e. Margareth. Well, but that really depend on your friends!!!! 
On the other hand, Ted can be translated as Teodoro, i.e. Theodore. An appropriate nick would then be Teo o Ted (notice that Teo is often used for Matteo, i.e. Mathew). 
Jack can be translated into Jacopo, but I don't think this would be an exact translation. I never knew any Jacopo, so I have really no idea what nick could you use. 
Alison is untranslatable, unluckily. Elisa sounds similar, but is not the same. 
I hope I have been useful
Albertito


----------



## EC1975

nextdrinkplease said:


> Jack can be translated into Jacopo, but I don't think this would be an exact translation. I never knew any Jacopo, so I have really no idea what nick could you use.



More than "Jacopo", I'd say "Giacomo". They have the same roots (the jewish Jacob), but we feel the English "Jack" much more connected to "Giacomo".
Still, I don't see any possible nick for Giacomo either! 
Ciao
Emanuele


----------



## nextdrinkplease

I had a friend named Giacomo and we use to call him Momo. However, I also know a guy named Girolamo, and we call him Momo as well!!!
 
ciaooo
Albi


----------



## korelli

nextdrinkplease said:


> Hey,
> the big problem here is that not all the english names have an italian counterpart. Megan, for example does not. The nick for Megan in Italian could probably be Meggy, the same as for Margherita i.e. Margareth. Well, but that really depend on your friends!!!!
> On the other hand, Ted can be translated as Teodoro, i.e. Theodore. An appropriate nick would then be Teo o Ted (notice that Teo is often used for Matteo, i.e. Mathew).
> Jack can be translated into Jacopo, but I don't think this would be an exact translation. I never knew any Jacopo, so I have really no idea what nick could you use.
> Alison is untranslatable, unluckily. Elisa sounds similar, but is not the same.
> I hope I have been useful
> Albertito


I thank you so much Albertito for your kind and prompt reply to my query. Actually I need a diminutive form of just one Italian name : Margherita. Do you have one in Italy, or you simply say Margherita at all occasions.



nextdrinkplease said:


> I had a friend named Giacomo and we use to call him Momo. However, I also know a guy named Girolamo, and we call him Momo as well!!!
> 
> ciaooo
> Albi


Thank you Albi for your effort.



EC1975 said:


> More than "Jacopo", I'd say "Giacomo". They have the same roots (the jewish Jacob), but we feel the English "Jack" much more connected to "Giacomo".
> Still, I don't see any possible nick for Giacomo either!
> Ciao
> Emanuele


Thank you, Emanuele for your kind reply. I just need a diminutive of Italian "Margherite", if there is any, of course.


----------



## nextdrinkplease

marcgherita becomes Marghe in most occasions, although I don't like this abbrviation so much


----------



## Jacob

nextdrinkplease said:


> I never knew any Jacopo, so I have really no idea what nick could you use.



There is a person on my MSN contact list named Jacopo and his nickname that he usually has up is Jaki.


----------



## Linguistically Curious

how about a diminuitive or familiar for "Barbara"?
thanks


----------



## esila10070

Barbie, Babe (read in the Italian or in the English way), but it depends how original your friends are...


----------



## EC1975

Ciao

Marghe for Margherita is the nost common. Another option, nowadays far less common, is "Rita".

Barbie can be possibly spell "Barby" too.

Emanuele (or Lele, or Manu, or Ema... )


----------



## korelli

nextdrinkplease said:


> marcgherita becomes Marghe in most occasions, although I don't like this abbrviation so much


 
I don't like it much either, so when another helpful forum user suggested Rita, I realised that that was it. Rita more than fully meets my requirements, even if it's less common. Thank you very much Emanuele for your help. My best wishes to you. korelli


----------



## korelli

nextdrinkplease said:


> marcgherita becomes Marghe in most occasions, although I don't like this abbrviation so much


 
I am sorry Manu. It was you, not someone else, that suggested "Rita" (in another post) as a possible diminutive for Margherita. I love it! You've  surely deserved a big bunch of flowers.
Thankful forever . korelli


----------



## korelli

EC1975 said:


> Ciao
> 
> Marghe for Margherita is the nost common. Another option, nowadays far less common, is "Rita".
> 
> Barbie can be possibly spell "Barby" too.
> 
> Emanuele (or Lele, or Manu, or Ema... )


 
Hello again Manu! 
If you are so good in finding the best Italian name diminutives, perhaps you can also find one for Andrea (maschile naturalmente) and Anna (is it Anita?). And another problem: Is there in Italy a feminile name, made of the month of May, i.e. Maya  (pronounced "maia"). If there isn't, which Italian girl's name would be the closest to it in pronuntiation (apart from Maria). So long. korelli


----------



## EC1975

korelli said:


> Hello again Manu!
> If you are so good in finding the best Italian name diminutives, perhaps you can also find one for Andrea (maschile naturalmente) and Anna (is it Anita?). And another problem: Is there in Italy a feminile name, made of the month of May, i.e. Maya  (pronounced "maia"). If there isn't, which Italian girl's name would be the closest to it in pronuntiation (apart from Maria). So long. korelli



That's hard...
I've been knowing a few Andreas, but I've never used a diminutive for that name.
And I don't know any feminile name from May...
Sorry!

EC


----------



## BlueWolf

korelli said:


> Hello again Manu!
> If you are so good in finding the best Italian name diminutives, perhaps you can also find one for Andrea (maschile naturalmente) and Anna (is it Anita?). And another problem: Is there in Italy a feminile name, made of the month of May, i.e. Maya  (pronounced "maia"). If there isn't, which Italian girl's name would be the closest to it in pronuntiation (apart from Maria). So long. korelli



Andrea's diminutive is usually Andre (even if it isn't so shorter than Andrea!  ) On the other hand, Anna is so short that I can't thi nk of any.


----------



## claudine2006

korelli said:


> Hello again Manu!
> If you are so good in finding the best Italian name diminutives, perhaps you can also find one for Andrea (maschile naturalmente) and Anna (is it Anita?). And another problem: Is there in Italy a feminile name, made of the month of May, i.e. Maya (pronounced "maia"). If there isn't, which Italian girl's name would be the closest to it in pronuntiation (apart from Maria). So long. korelli


We usually keep Andrea like that.
_Anita_ is the diminutive of the Spanish _Ana._
We have Maia.


----------



## EC1975

BlueWolf said:


> Andrea's diminutive is usually Andre (even if it isn't so shorter than Andrea!  ) On the other hand, Anna is so short that I can't thi nk of any.



Andre 
That's right!

EC


----------



## korelli

EC1975 said:


> That's hard...
> I've been knowing a few Andreas, but I've never used a diminutive for that name.
> And I don't know any feminile name from May...
> Sorry!
> 
> EC


 
Thank you again Emanuela. I can see other friendly souls come to my help, so I gotta go there. Ciao. korelli


----------



## korelli

BlueWolf said:


> Andrea's diminutive is usually Andre (even if it isn't so shorter than Andrea!  ) On the other hand, Anna is so short that I can't thi nk of any.


Thank you Blue Wolf for your priceless help, concerning Andrea.But I a' m worried by what I've heard from you regarding Anna. I was almost sure that "Anita' is an Italian diminutive of Anna, but after having read another post in this thread I believe I was wrong, I'm afraid. Anita seems to be used only in castellano as diminutuve of Ana. But what about Italy? Doesn't "Anita" function as a mild substitute for Anna in Italy at all? So long.


----------



## korelli

claudine2006 said:


> We usually keep Andrea like that.
> _Anita_ is the diminutive of the Spanish _Ana._
> We have Maia.


Hello Claudine!
I can see that you are very faithful to this forum. it was in 2005 last time that we exchanged views. Now I' m confused by what I've heard. Does Anita exist in Italy, or not? Spain is not important to me in this context. And did you really come asross the name Maia in Italy? I will be very thankful for further information. Ciao. Le mando cordiali saluti. korelli


----------



## claudine2006

korelli said:


> Hello Claudine!
> I can see that you are very faithful to this forum. it was in 2005 last time that we exchanged views. Now I' m confused by what I've heard. Does Anita exist in Italy, or not? Spain is not important to me in this context. And did you really come asross the name Maia in Italy? I will be very thankful for further information. Ciao. Le mando cordiali saluti. korelli


Yes, Anita exists in Italian but it's a specific name (it's not the diminutive of Anna).
Maia is not very common but it's used (also written Maya).


----------



## BlueWolf

korelli said:


> Thank you Blue Wolf for your priceless help, concerning Andrea.But I a' m worried by what I've heard from you regarding Anna. I was almost sure that "Anita' is an Italian diminutive of Anna, but after having read another post in this thread I believe I was wrong, I'm afraid. Anita seems to be used only in castellano as diminutuve of Ana. But what about Italy? Doesn't "Anita" function as a mild substitute for Anna in Italy at all? So long.



You're welcome! About Anna, if you want a "shorter version" of the name, I can't think of any, but as nick I've heard "Annina". But I've never heard "Anita" for "Anna" (of course I can only report my personal experience  )


----------



## claudine2006

BlueWolf said:


> You're welcome! About Anna, if you want a "shorter version" of the name, I can't think of any, but as nick I've heard "Annina". But I've never heard "Anita" for "Anna" (of course I can only report my personal experience  )


I agree. In Italian Anita is a different name.
In Naples they use "Annarella".


----------



## Kleine Hexe

Mia madre si chiama Anna e quando era piccola la chiamavano "Annuccia". 
Ciao a tutti


----------



## nextdrinkplease

I would like to point out that the diminutive is not the nickname:

example

Name: Giovanni
diminutivo: Giovannino
soprannome: Giova

there is also another thing in italian, which is called vezzeggiativo: 
example: 

papera
diminutivo: paperina
vezzeggiativo: paperella

ciaooo
Albert


----------



## korelli

Kleine Hexe said:


> Mia madre si chiama Anna e quando era piccola la chiamavano "Annuccia".
> Ciao a tutti


Thank you, Annuccia sounds very well to my ear and i will make use of it. But I will never stop regretting "Anita" which I was an endearment for Anna. I don't want to shorten the name Anna. I wouldn't make any sense. I just want to find a way to say it with affection, warmly, like one says Sweetheart, or Darling in general terms. And I thought the Italians did it by saying Anita. Now I know, they may say Annuccia. Thanks and ciao , Piccola strega. But you are a man, aren't you?


----------



## korelli

nextdrinkplease said:


> I would like to point out that the diminutive is not the nickname:
> 
> example
> 
> Name: Giovanni
> diminutivo: Giovannino
> soprannome: Giova
> 
> there is also another thing in italian, which is called vezzeggiativo:
> example:
> 
> papera
> diminutivo: paperina
> vezzeggiativo: paperella
> 
> 
> ciaooo
> Albert


 
You're right. And the term I was looking for wasn't a diminutivo but a vezzeggiativo. A way to express one's feelings towards a person. I  think Annarella is then a good vezzeggiativo of Anna, as well as is Annuccia and I am buying both of them. Addio.


----------



## narmoriel

hello,my real name is Elisabetta. You can call me in a lot of way:- Elisa - Elisabettina - Elisabettuccia-Lisa-Betta-Bettina-BettucciaOne uncle of mine called me "Bettina" when I was a child.Narmoriel


----------



## korelli

narmoriel said:


> hello,my real name is Elisabetta. You can call me in a lot of way:- Elisa - Elisabettina - Elisabettuccia-Lisa-Betta-Bettina-BettucciaOne uncle of mine called me "Bettina" when I was a child.Narmoriel


Very nice name and endearments. I remember playing a piano piece "Per Elise" by Beethoven. Contrary to a common opinion it is really hard to play. But it was a very long time ago. Le mando   cordiali saluti. korelli


----------



## Victoria32

beautiful, Annarellas





claudine2006 said:


> I agree. In Italian Anita is a different name.
> In Naples they use "Annarella".


That is beautiful! (Annarella..) I know someone called Andrea who calls himself Andy... eeeuuuuwww! Too New Zealand-ish! 


korelli said:


> Very nice name and endearments. I remember playing a piano piece "Per Elise" by Beethoven. Contrary to a common opinion it is really hard to play. But it was a very long time ago. Le mando   cordiali saluti. korelli


That is a beautiful piece of music...


----------



## JudithB

I'm a writer (in English!), studying Italian, and wanting to use some Italian names, etc. in my current novel. I am searching for a female name that will suit my heroine and would like to know some diminutives, pet names, etc. that might go with the names I'm considering: Vittoria, Lucia, Carolina. Any suggestions are more than welcome! 

Judith B.

Sorry--forgot to ask in my previous post: what is "vezzeggiativo"? I like the idea of a name with a lot of "sub-names" or endearments, etc. Thanks for any help offered.


----------



## korelli

JudithB said:


> I'm a writer (in English!), studying Italian, and wanting to use some Italian names, etc. in my current novel. I am searching for a female name that will suit my heroine and would like to know some diminutives, pet names, etc. that might go with the names I'm considering: Vittoria, Lucia, Carolina. Any suggestions are more than welcome!
> 
> Judith B.


 
Hello Judith, 
When I started this thead (Italian name dinutives) I had the same problem as you have. And I got help from some friendly forum users. I think you should start a new thread entitled for example  "Italian diminutives - a follow up" and just repeat what you've written above about your problem. I am sure that you'll get a lot of replies and suggestions from real experts in this subject, like Claudine or Blue Wolf. Vezzeggiativo means "endearment" , something warmer than a simple diminutive. Just check all posts in this thread and you'll find a lot of useful tips. With my best  wishes to you. korelli


----------



## ElaineG

Please don't start a new thread -- thanks.

We can keep all the name diminuitive discussion right here.

Thank you,

Elaine
Moderator


----------



## JudithB

I won't start a new thread, on advice from our moderator.  However, I will try and go back to the beginning of this discussion and see what I can glean.  Thanks again.


----------



## JudithB

Okay, have reviewed thread.  Will prob. use one, Matteo, Teo.  Can anyone give me nicknames or special/pet names for Vittoria, Carolina and/or Lucia?  Also, for Vincenzo?


----------



## pendulumdnb

Is Teo the only diminutivo, soprannome or vezzegiativo for the name Matteo?


----------



## BluePoint

JudithB said:


> Okay, have reviewed thread. Will prob. use one, Matteo, Teo. Can anyone give me nicknames or special/pet names for Vittoria, Carolina and/or Lucia? Also, for Vincenzo?


 
Hi,

"Vincenzo" often becomes "Enzo", which can become "Enzino", "Enzuccio".

As for Vittoria, young people today could use "Vicky", but this is because they're used to English names. I cannot think of an Italian "traditional" diminutive for this name.

You can have "Lina" for "Carolina". 

Hope this helps,
BP


----------



## JudithB

Many thanks for the helpful advice.  

I see that Vicky would not "work" for Vittoria, what about something on the "Tory" side of the name?  

Also, I have heard men named Vincent called Vinny....would this work with Vincenzo?


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Sorry, I'm a bit late in my comments, but I just ran across this thread.

My name is *Giacomo* and my parents mistranslated it to Jack. But the correct translation of *Giacomo* = James. Nevertheless, Jack has stuck with me for life!

When I was very young, my mother would sometimes call me "*Giacomino*". When I heard that, I knew I was in trouble! That's the closest I have ever heard to a diminuitive. But I don't think there is any recognized "nick".

Scopa Nuova


----------



## BluePoint

JudithB said:


> Many thanks for the helpful advice.
> 
> I see that Vicky would not "work" for Vittoria, what about something on the "Tory" side of the name?
> 
> Also, I have heard men named Vincent called Vinny....would this work with Vincenzo?


 
Hi, 

"Vittoria" is usually used in its standard form, there is not a common diminutive that I'm aware of. Yet, parents/relatives could use forms like "Vittorina", "Vittoriuccia" with reference to a little girl. From "Vittorina" you can get "Rina", nobody would understand it immediately as a diminutive for "Vittoria", but when explained it would make sense.

As for "Vinny", it sounds like an English/American influence to me, and yet...it could depend on the setting/location: in Naples many young people use "new" diminutives like "Genni" for "Gennaro", so "Vinny" could work as well.

Hope it helps and sorry for the delay, 
BP


----------



## sasso

Hello,
I am new to the board. Looks like a great resource.  I found the board searching for info on diminutive names.  What would be the correct diminutive names for Marianna and Marco.  My father is always calling my son Marco "Marcoluzzo".  Is that right? Perhaps its Calabrese dialect?  

And Marianna?  Mariannina?

Thanks for your help

Joe


----------



## laurentius67

sasso said:


> Hello,
> I am new to the board. Looks like a great resource.  I found the board searching for info on diminutive names.  What would be the correct diminutive names for Marianna and Marco.  My father is always calling my son Marco "Marcoluzzo".  Is that right? Perhaps its Calabrese dialect?
> 
> And Marianna?  Mariannina?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Joe



yes Marcoluzzo is definitely a dialect form, from South Italy.
Marchino could be fine.
Mariannina may be used but it's not common


----------



## Ignorante

..and Sabrina is Zabry!!  

p.s.
ma lei non vuole... si arrrabbbbbiiaaa!!!


----------



## Victoria32

laurentius67 said:


> yes Marcoluzzo is definitely a dialect form, from South Italy.
> Marchino could be fine.
> Mariannina may be used but it's not common


 
When I was at school (primary) we used to sing a tinkly song about someone called Mariannina! 

Vicky


----------



## JudithB

Thank you, Joe, for the suggestions....I like Marco better than Vincenza (the name I'd chosen for a boy in the novel I'm writing) and now I have a "old home" in Italy, too--Calabria!

Judith


----------



## sasso

Judith: Wow, glad I could be of help! 

Vicky: any chance you remember the Mariannina song?


----------



## Twilli

pendulumdnb said:


> Is Teo the only diminutivo, soprannome or vezzegiativo for the name Matteo?


 
I've heard "Matte" too...but it does not sound that great, actually...


----------



## Victoria32

sasso said:


> Judith: Wow, glad I could be of help!
> 
> Vicky: any chance you remember the Mariannina song?


Purtroppo, soltanto molto vago... Credo esso di lingua Spagnola... 

Vicky


----------



## casaca

hi all.
Yesterday i saw "The godfather" with a friend and we started a discussion about the nickname "Fredo". I think that diminutive is for Frederico but my friend said that could be for Fabrizio too. I have read the book and I know the caracter name is Frederico Corleone but I would like to know if Fredo could be Fabrizio too. Thanks


----------



## giginho

Victoria32 said:


> Purtroppo, soltanto molto vago... Credo esso di lingua Spagnola...
> 
> Vicky



I do remember that song but is really unpolite....and if your name is Marianna you won't be glad hearing that song!!


----------



## a malta

casaca said:


> hi all.
> Yesterday i saw "The godfather" with a friend and we started a discussion about the nickname "Fredo". I think that diminutive is for Frederico but my friend said that could be for Fabrizio too. I have read the book and I know the caracter name is Frederico Corleone but I would like to know if Fredo could be Fabrizio too. Thanks



Ciao casaca!
Alfredo>Fredo


----------



## joanvillafane

I'm replying to an earlier post about a nickname for "Anna" - I had an Aunt Anna and we always called her "Zia Ninetta."  (She was Sicilian).


----------



## ☺

joanvillafane said:


> I'm replying to an earlier post about a nickname for "Anna" - I had an Aunt Anna and we always called her "Zia Ninetta." (She was Sicilian).



Vero, anche Nina, Ninuccia


----------



## london calling

☺ said:


> Vero, anche Nina, Ninuccia


Anna, a friend of mine from Salerno, was always called Annaré (Annarella, a bit like Nannarella, which is what they called the actress Anna Magnani) ) by her mum.

PS Jo: my husband's father was Sicilian: he had an aunt known as Zia Ninetta in Palermo.


----------



## giginho

joanvillafane said:


> I'm replying to an earlier post about a nickname for "Anna" - I had an Aunt Anna and we always called her "Zia Ninetta."  (She was Sicilian).



It comes from Anna => Annina => Nina => Ninetta


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Dalle mie parti non si usano "diminutivi" per il nome Anna (è già molto corto) ... mio nonno (che però era scandinavo) mi chiamava Anjuska... quelli postati fin qui sono talmente belli che li definirei "vezzeggiativi" 

Ciaooo, Gigi!


----------



## giginho

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Dalle mie parti non si usano "diminutivi" per il nome Anna (è già molto corto) ... mio nonno (che però era scandinavo) mi chiamava Anjuska... quelli postati fin qui sono talmente belli che li definirei "vezzeggiativi"
> 
> Ciaooo, Gigi!



Mia madre si chiama Anna e non lo si abbrevia in nessun modo....e poi è un nome così bello che è un peccato abbreviarlo....vero Anja

Ciao Anjaaaaa!!!! Baciuz!


----------



## joanvillafane

giginho said:


> Mia madre si chiama Anna e non lo si abbrevia in nessun modo....e poi è un nome così bello che è un peccato abbreviarlo....vero Anja



I agree, Giginho.  My mother was also Anna (said in the Italian way with those wonderful double N's in the middle) - 
Annnna, così non è troppo corto!


----------



## giginho

Yeah, Joan....really great!!!!!

Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## casaca

a malta said:


> Ciao casaca!
> Alfredo>Fredo



Thanks. so... Mario Puzo uses Fredo for Frederico in his book "The godfather", is that incorrect, or is it allowed?

About Anna. I am Spanish and my cousin`s name is Ana, and the family always call her Anita. Curiously, her boyfriend is from Cerdeña and he sometimes use Anetta.

Un saludo, amigos. Y feliz navidad!


----------



## giginho

Well, Anita is name apart from Anna in Italy.


----------



## Scopa Nuova

I was baptized *Giacomo* and called *Giacomo* by my family until I was about 8 when they started to call me Jack, which they thought was the English for* Giacomo*. Hoever the English translation is James. Never was I called *Momo* or *Jacopo*. My mother sometimes called me *Giacomino *which she thought was a diminitive for *Giacomo*. I think Diminutives are whatever people can get away with calling you.

SN.


----------



## infinite sadness

In volgare siciliano Giacomo si dice Iapicu.


----------



## You little ripper!

Scopa Nuova said:


> I think Diminutives are whatever people can get away with calling you.
> SN.


 

As kids we used to say here, "I don't mind what you call me as long as it's not late for dinner!". To anyone who asks nowadays if I have a preference for 'Charles' or 'Charlie', I will often say, "I don't mind what you call me, as long as it's not 'd!#khead' or 'f#$kwit'!".


----------



## Anja.Ann

thanks for the laughs, Charlie!


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Has anyone ever heard of the names Butia or Putia as either nicknames or diminutives of any Italian name? An Italian friend of mine said he thought they were. What would the given name be?

Happy New year all,

SN


----------



## Odysseus54

Scopa Nuova said:


> Has anyone ever heard of the names Butia or Putia as either nicknames or diminutives of any Italian name? An Italian friend of mine said he thought they were. What would the given name be?
> 
> Happy New year all,
> 
> SN



Doesn't ring any bell - keep in mind that , beside the official nicknames/diminutives ( Pietro-Piero/Pierino, Antonio/Tonino-Nino, Francesco/Checco-Cecco ecc ecc ) and their regional variations, you have an infinite number of nicknames that originate either from baby-talk ( mothers to children ) or from the way children talk when they just start talking.

It's a lot easier to go from an official name to an official nickname, say from Giovanni to Gianni and Giannino, than from a nickname to the name of the person, which sometimes has nothing to do with the nickname, as I am sure happens in all languages.

And a happy new year to you


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Odysseus54 said:


> Doesn't ring any bell - keep in mind that , beside the official nicknames/diminutives ( Pietro-Piero/Pierino, Antonio/Tonino-Nino, Francesco/Checco-Cecco ecc ecc ) and their regional variations, you have an infinite number of nicknames that originate either from baby-talk ( mothers to children ) or from the way children talk when they just start talking.



Yes, Odysseus54, I'm well aware of that (*Giacomino*). Just thought someone in the Forum just by chance might have stumbled into one of those "nicknames" . But thanks for checking it out for me.


SN


----------



## infinite sadness

Scopa Nuova said:


> Has anyone ever heard of the names Butia or Putia as either nicknames or diminutives of any Italian name? An Italian friend of mine said he thought they were. What would the given name be?
> 
> Happy New year all,
> 
> SN


Putìa means Bottega/Negozio, so I Think it could be a nickname but not a diminutive.


----------



## Scopa Nuova

infinite sadness said:


> Putìa means Bottega/Negozio, so I Think it could be a nickname but not a diminutive.



Grazie infinite sadness,

That answers my question perfectly.

Hope the New Year brings you infinite happiness,

SN


----------



## luway

infinite sadness said:


> Putìa means Bottega/Negozio, so I Think it could be a nickname but not a diminutive.



Si tratta di una forma dialettale (se sì, di che regione/area)? Te lo chiedo perché io non avevo mai sentito prima questo termine...


----------



## infinite sadness

Beh, sì, trattasi di siciliano.


----------



## luway

infinite sadness said:


> Beh, sì, trattasi di siciliano.



Grazie, ora è più chiaro!


----------



## You little ripper!

I know 'putìa' is used in the province of Messina  because I heard it all the time I was in that region of Italy. It sounded quite strange to me the first time I heard it (my parents had always used an italianized version of the word 'shop').


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Thanks, Charles (I won't call you late for dinner, and certaintly not those other nasty names), luway, Infinite sadness, and others for you insightful input on this. It all checks out now. I checked with my friend by phone and the kid he was referring to was a sicilian.

Buona giornata.  Auguro a tutti voi ogni bene.  _(Boy is my Italian getting rusty.  I can't believe I had those mistakes in the original post.  Did I get it right this time?)

_SN


----------



## Mr.Bond

Could someone please tell me The diminutives for the following names:
Alessandro-Miriam-Elisa-Dante-Valentina-Leonardo-Michelangelo


----------



## luway

Mr.Bond said:


> Could someone please tell me The diminutives for the following names:
> Alessandro-Miriam-Elisa-Dante-Valentina-Leonardo-Michelangelo



Hi Mr.Bond, and welcome 

Not sure about the diminutives, but some short name for some of them are:

Alessandro/a - Ale, Sandro/a, Alex
Miriam - Miri
Elisa - Eli, Lisa
Dante - no idea how to make it shorter!
Valentino/a - Vale, Tino/a
Leonardo - Leo
Michelangelo - Miche, Michi (both work for Michele as well), perhaps also Angi (which is used for Angelo)... who knows, maybe even Lele

and perhaps some other one people just make up for their relatives and friends 


Happy Easter, everyone!


edit: I know some Alessandro/a, and they prefer Ale, they don't like it all being called Sandro/a... so I'd suggest to ask them which one work best


----------



## prowlerxpla

After the ones by Iuway, in the Roman empire we are used to short names when you talk directly to him/her as follows:
Alessandro/a - A
Miriam - Mi
Elisa - Eli'
Dante - Da
Valentino/a - Va
Leonardo - Le
Michelangelo - Mi


----------



## Mr.Bond

Thank you guys for the reply.
Would Alessà work also?
They call Alessandro Delpiero Alessà !!

Buona Pasqua a tutti


----------



## Bliss31

Mr.Bond said:


> Thank you guys for the reply.
> Would Alessà work also?
> They call Alessandro Delpiero Alessà !!
> 
> Buona Pasqua a tutti



I think this form can be used in Southern Italy (it sounds Neapolitan to me)...I would never use it


----------



## prowlerxpla

Mr.Bond said:


> Thank you guys for the reply.
> Would Alessà work also?
> They call Alessandro Delpiero Alessà !!
> Buona Pasqua a tutti


Yes here in the Roman empire it works perfectly, but only referring directly to him not talking of him.
Directly to him="Alessa'/A/Ale/Alessandro/Sa/Sandro hai studiato oggi?", but  talking about him="Chissa' se Ale/Alessandro/Sandro ha studiato oggi".
Ciao Pier


----------

